# Grocery run!



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

It's a sunny morning and the wife and bambina will be lazing around for a while. Time to grab a quick bowl of O's and jump into some cycling togs.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Time to grab the grocery bike. Panniers, check. Freewheel, check! Water bottle, check. Forget what the tires say, I'm definitely not a racer today.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Time to go rolling through the leafy Burbank neighborhoods. Lots of speed bumps to keep the 4-wheel traffic in check. Cruising past the Warner Brothers lot, under the 134 and into Toluca Lake (current home of Lucinda Williams). The pollster is clearly prepared for a long day in the sun.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Here we are at the one and only Trader Joe's. Well, one among many. Can't figure out why they don't have a bike rack but they encourage conservation. Luckily there are some nice trees along the sidewalk.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

The basket might look light, but you can't see the two cartons of smilk, and glass bottles of almond butter and cranberry juice. Plenty of room in the panniers, but they sure were heavy.

No pics from the ride home - I needed both hands to keep the grocery bike in line. Got home just in time to take the bambina and free my better half for her yoga class.

80 degrees by 11am. Must be Socal. Hope you weekend was cooler!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I love Trader Joe’s. They’re like Whole Paycheck (er, Foods) for the sensible folks.


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

You need to shave those legs!!! You will go much faster.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

This report made me smile.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Icculus said:


> You need to shave those legs!!! You will go much faster.




I don't know about faster, but certainly less risk of getting caught in the chain/chainring.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

That was great, Thanks.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

ispoke said:


> 80 degrees by 11am. Must be Socal. Hope you weekend was cooler!


nope, same as you 

nice report! which Joes - Toluca Lake?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice panniers! I've got an identical set.


----------



## averen (Jan 1, 2008)

Great ride report...good pictures! I'm a little confused why you have shifters though...am I missing something?  

Jared


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice, thanks for posting!


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice report. That bike looks just about perfect. Did you like it better on the freewheel side? In a couple of years all the cool cats will have bar ends and single speeds. I bet there are some good stories to go with that water bottle and hat.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice lookin' rig you have. 80 degrees there huh? Poor baby. With the wind chill factor here in San Diego we were at 92 saturday and 96 today. Don't shave the legs, that's for all the women out there.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm hoping that chain guard is large enough to keep my windblown leg hairs outta the chain. One more reason not to ride fixie! I'm really lovin the freewheel. I got the double in case we decide to do some dirt road riding with camping gear or a kid trailer or something.

Riding without a helmet is a naughty pleasure. Just started last week on commutes. Such a joy.

Bigbill suggested hooking up the bar ends to an oil slick to help shake off all those wheel suckers. I was thinking maybe the cable could be hooked up to a box of cookies stored in the panniers for quick retrieval...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quality way to use a bike.

Quality store.

Quality post.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

You need a B.O.B. Works much better for hauling groceries!


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Good stuff ispoke. Almost makes me want to go to California... almost


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

This post is all killer, no filler. 

P.S. great bike.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*Great post*

Thanks for sharing the ride.

Ken


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

MMmmm.. Hot milk :idea: 

Nice post. But that bike is Waaayyy too clean for a grocery getter :thumbsup:


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Great Post and*

Really interesting bike...

Just what's the deal with TOFURKEY? It sounds like something our cats would turn down (but dogs will eat anything.) :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

KeeponTrekkin said:


> Really interesting bike...
> 
> Just what's the deal with TOFURKEY? It sounds like something our cats would turn down (but dogs will eat anything.) :smilewinkgrin:


No no noonono. It’s _toforkenowcon_: tofu stuffed chicken, then stuffed into pork, then stuffed into a cow, and finally wrapped in bacon. I think the whole thing is then dipped in chocolate and deep fat fried.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Sweet post. Sorry I missed it until now. I went out on Saturday from Brentwood to Palos Verdes, around the peninsula and back. Temps hit mid-90s ... along the coast!


----------

